# Free Room Thermometer



## onway (28 Aug 2011)

Does anyone know where you can get those little cardboard Room Thermometers???


----------



## shaking (29 Aug 2011)

You can get them in mother care for about €4 I think


----------



## Darthvadar (29 Aug 2011)

ESB will give them to you free.


[broken link removed]

Darth


----------



## Sandals (29 Aug 2011)

email sei for them. website http://www.seai.ie/..


----------



## onway (29 Aug 2011)

Thank you all.....


----------

